# University of Tennessee's new football helmet



## kevina (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 13, 2009)

Pretty good.


----------



## topcat (Nov 13, 2009)

Is that a pellet gun?


----------



## kevina (Nov 13, 2009)

topcat said:


> Is that a pellet gun?



Yea, but don't tell anybody..................


----------



## topcat (Nov 13, 2009)

kevina said:


> Yea, but don't tell anybody..................


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2009)

Funny right there


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 13, 2009)

They will start running their offense out of the pistol formation.


----------



## whitworth (Nov 13, 2009)

*What are they offering*

gun smithing majors at Tennessee too.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 13, 2009)

Thugasee....I am just glad that the attention is off of the refs, oh I forgot we are not in Tuscaloosa (home of the magical flags) this week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2009)

Armed robber felony conviction with a pellet pistol............Classic.
I'm sure that will impress their new boyfriends in the big house..


----------



## PharmD (Nov 13, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Armed robber felony conviction with a pellet pistol............Classic.
> I'm sure that will impress their new boyfriends in the big house..



 hahaha


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 13, 2009)

It goes with Lane's new billboard.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 13, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> It goes with Lane's new billboard.



Had to laugh at that one....


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 15, 2009)

kevina said:


>


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Nov 15, 2009)

That's so funny. Good job guys. GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 15, 2009)

No comments from our UT fans???


----------



## PharmD (Nov 15, 2009)

UT has fans???


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 15, 2009)

David Mills said:


> No comments from our UT fans???


they are busy cleaning their pellet pistols.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Nov 15, 2009)

*Ya'll go ahead and have fun with it!*



David Mills said:


> No comments from our UT fans???



Don't want to ruin your good time. I've had a chuckle or two over their stupidity.


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Nov 15, 2009)

That is hilarious!


----------



## dixiejacket (Nov 16, 2009)

*Ut*

"Hey son, come to UT where you can wear orange all year long!"


----------



## kevina (Nov 17, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 30, 2009)

Rewrote a newer updated version of "Rocky Top".  Tell me what you think.

"Wish I was smoking the Cracky Rock 
up in my public housing home.
 Lane ain't gonna have us playing
 in the Georgia Dome.

Cracky Rock! You'll always be
Inmate number 6203!

Good ole Cracky Rock!  WHOOOOOO!!!!!
Cracky Rock  Thugasee, Cracky Rock Thugasee!"


----------



## topcat (Dec 30, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Rewrote a newer updated version of "Rocky Top".  Tell me what you think.
> 
> "Wish I was smoking the Cracky Rock
> up in my public housing home.
> ...



Dude, if you check out posts #3 and 5, you can tell I can take a good joke about my team.  But your rendition of Rocky Top may be the gayest post ever.  I'd delete it if'n I were you.

Too bad I quoted it.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 30, 2009)

topcat said:


> Dude, if you check out posts #3 and 5, you can tell I can take a good joke about my team.  But your rendition of Rocky Top may be the gayest post ever.  I'd delete it if'n I were you.
> 
> Too bad I quoted it.


----------

